# Top 10 món ăn lợi sữa cho các mẹ sau sinh không lo tăng cân



## trang123 (30/3/21)

_Sữa mẹ là nguồn dinh dưỡng tốt nhất đối với sự phát triển của trẻ nhỏ, đặc biệt là trẻ sơ sinh. Chất lượng sữa luôn là vấn đề hàng đầu của các mẹ khi con không có đủ nguồn sữa, hay chất lượng sữa chưa được tốt. Nắm bắt được tâm lý này, __*Pumpa* __đã thu thập và tổng hợp *10 món ăn lợi sữa* cho các mẹ sau sinh; các mẹ hãy theo dõi ngay dưới đây nhé!_

*Top 1: Đu đủ hầm móng giò*
Đây là món ăn vô cùng bổ dưỡng, rất tốt cho mẹ sau sinh vì dễ tiêu và cung cấp nước cho việc tạo sữa, tốt cho tim mạch, tăng cường sức đề kháng và đặc biệt giúp làm đẹp cho vòng 1 của phái nữ.





Canh giò heo hầm đu đủ lợi sữa (Nguồn: Internet)​
*Top 2: Hoa chuối*
Hoa chuối chứa ethanol giúp vết thương mau lành, ngăn ngừa hiệu quả nguy cơ nhiễm trùng. Đây cũng là món ăn thúc đẩy sữa mẹ chảy đều đặn, sữa dồi dào hơn. Các mẹ có thể làm món ăn hoa chuối nấu tôm hoặc hoa chuối xào,…




*Top 3: Canh rau ngót thịt heo*
Rau ngót chứa lượng lớn canxi, vtm A, hàm lượng chất xơ dồi dào để mẹ tăng lượng sữa hiệu quả, giúp thải nhanh sản dịch sau sinh.




*Top 4: Canh rau đay*
Rau đay có khả năng giúp sữa mẹ tiết nhanh hơn, tăng lượng sữa nhờ chất nhầy có trong rau. Rau đay chưa nhiều chất dinh dưỡng như kali, sắt, photpho. Các mẹ hãy ăn khoảng 200gr rau đây nhiều ngày liên tiếp trong tuần đầu sau sinh để tăng kích thích sản sinh sữa mẹ.




*Top 5: Rau lang luộc*
Trong rau lang có nhiều chất xơ, nước, tinh bột, đạm và lượng nhỏ canxi, sắt, photpho cần thiết cho sự tiết sữa. Đây là món ăn giúp bạn khỏi lo ăn gì để nhiều sữa mà mẹ không béo phì. Nhưng mẹ sinh mổ tuyệt đối tránh xa nha, nó sẽ làm vết mổ thâm đen đó.




*Top 6: Hải sản*
Hải sản giàu canxi và đạm giúp mẹ tăng lưỡng và dưỡng chất trong sữa. Các loại tôm, cá mực , cá mòi giàu Omega 3 và DHA để bé phát triển trí não, chống oxy hóa, tăng cường thị lực. Các mẹ sinh mổ chú ý không nên ăn hải sản khi vết mổ chưa lành vì dễ làm gây xưng mủ làm làm vết thương lâu lành hơn




*Top 7: Uống đủ sữa*
Uống các loại sữa tươi, sữa chua, sữa đặc pha loãng trước khi cho con ti 20p giúp sữa mẹ về nhanh và đặc hơn. dinh dưỡng trong sữa chuyển thành sữa mẹ hết nên bạn không lo tăng cân nha.




*Top 8: Cháo mè đen*
Mè đen chứa các dưỡng chất như đồng, sắt, photpho,magie,.. mè đen có tính bình,vi ngọt, ..giúp bổ huyết, sáng mắt. Mẹ sau sinh ăn mè đen giúp lợi sữa, ngăn ngừa táo bón.




*Top 9: Thịt nạc (heo, bò, gà)*
Thịt có chứa nhiều chất sắt, protein, và các khoáng chất cần thiết trong quá trình tạo sữa. Thịt nạc chứa ít chất béo nên có thể ăn hàng ngày như xào hành tây, kho nghệ, rang gừng

*Top 10: Thực phẩm từ các hạt ngũ cốc*
Các loại hạt ngũ cốc chứa ít chất béo, có nhiều chất xơ và vitaminD để tăng cường sức khỏe, tăng sản xuất sữa cho mẹ. Mỗi tuần có thể ăn 3-400gr là rất tốt.




Trên đây, là top 10 món ăn lợi sữa mà nhà *PumPa* đã thu thập và tổng hợp lại cho các mẹ, các mẹ hãy ghi nhớ để sử dụng nhé. Chúc các mẹ có đủ sữa nuôi con và vóc dáng luôn đẹp.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
PPA - Kích sữa từ trái tim
- Cung cấp sản phẩm mẹ bé số 1 Việt Nam
- Sản phẩm phân phối độc quyền tại PPA
- Đổi sản phẩm khi không vừa size
- Hoàn tiền khi sản phẩm lỗi do nhà sản xuất

*Fanpage: Đăng nhập Facebook
Website: https://pupama.com/
Youtube: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC_2SwnT0lgjPRMjxZvneklQ
Shopee: https://shopee.vn/shop/390053284/*
Hotline: *0986123235*


#pheuhutsua #pheupumpin #pumpinpal #mayhutsua #phukienhutsua #pheumedela #pheuhutsuasilicon #hoangngochan #kichsua #pumpa


----------



## lthong918 (31/3/21)

Sau sinh là có thể ăn hải sản được rồi ạ?


----------



## trang123 (1/4/21)

lthong918 nói:


> Sau sinh là có thể ăn hải sản được rồi ạ?


 ăn được nha chị


----------



## Đào Mây (1/4/21)

Ăn những loại ngũ cốc ấy ạ! Đúng là rất lợi sữa luôn


----------

